# Peugeot Boxer resetting maintenace indicator



## Nogin

I have just done a mechanical service on my motorhome, chassis, 2003 Peugeot Boxer HDI. After having followed handbook to reset maintenace indicator I'm not sure it worked correctly. I can still see the spanner and distance reads 0. I have looked at the other posts in the forum regarding this but I am still not clear that what I am seeing is correct.
Can anyone please give advice.

many thanks 
Nigel


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Nogin, some have the reset on the trip on the the stalk on the steering wheel others have a press button A on the dash, we sometimes find this happens when resetting customers cars you may need to hold it down for longer than it says to extinguish the spanner. More and more vehicles are now being produced where the service reset has to be done by diagnostics. Lin


----------



## Nogin

Done it, many thanks Lin & Rich. 
I had to hold down button A (trip reset) long after the mileage came up, I was previously letting go at this point. Gets you into CFG mode 1, 2 or 3 mileage to next service. Couldn't quite work out how you select which on it, kept scrolling through, however it eventually stopped at CNF 1 and cleared spanner.


----------

